# How much are your blocks for the holidays?



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

For flex, this week I've been getting $23/hr. I don't know if I should wait longer or not. I saw $27/hr during black friday but very rare.


----------



## Phluberon (Oct 24, 2016)

They max out around $30 here, last year at this time we were getting $36 per hour 😔


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Well in Chicago two warehouses i do flex at never ever surges for 4.5hr , $81 and that’s it , lately there are no runs for 4.5hrs only 3.5 and less . Sometimes 3.5 would go upto $100 and that is very rare. Amazon is trying to kill flex routes bfr 4:45pm. DSP Vans only .


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah its been all 3 hour offers at minimum pay. They sit there on the app all week until they gradually get picked up. Its less money now than usual, and they're all overlapping too so you can't even get 2 in a day. Not worth it at all.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

The warehouse near me is offering about $80 for 3 hours. I’ve seen them as high as $95 for 3 hours too. Not to bad considering over the summer they were $54 for 3 hours.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Totally depends on so many of what appears to be random events. I think the fewer the local flex drivers accept that base pay (15-18hr) the more the rates go up. I'm seeing anything from 15-30 an hour this week.


----------

